# Drummond Island for vacation



## Kentucky (May 12, 2017)

Hello all, taking the family out to Drummond Island for 10 days this summer for our first trip up north. Stay at a resort on the water, northwestern part of the island, taking our quads and jet skis and was wondering what to expect or look out for when riding. I will have mostly novice riders with me, both quads are 4x4's, 850 and 400. Any feedback on the area greatly appreciated


----------



## Aaronjeep2 (Nov 18, 2016)

Kentucky said:


> Hello all, taking the family out to Drummond Island for 10 days this summer for our first trip up north. Stay at a resort on the water, northwestern part of the island, taking our quads and jet skis and was wondering what to expect or look out for when riding. I will have mostly novice riders with me, both quads are 4x4's, 850 and 400. Any feedback on the area greatly appreciated


ive never rode on the atv trails I take my jeep in the orv trials it's beautiful up there I'm heading up in a few weeks. You want to check out shoal beach glen point and Marblehead while your there.


----------



## Aaronjeep2 (Nov 18, 2016)

Stop in at beavers atv rental he will tell you what trails are good and what's trails are impassible buy a trail map from him. the ones online suck and there's zero phone service in the east side of the island. http://beaveratvrental.com/map.html


----------



## Kentucky (May 12, 2017)

Awesome,everybody is excited to go, can't wait. I couldn't find a lot of info on the trail system online, thanks


----------



## 1morebite (Apr 9, 2016)

The actual atv trails have some areas that were tough for inexperienced riders. Lots of rock !
Fossil Ledge and Marble head are nice areas to check.


----------

